# Q-Code AE , windows not installing? P8P67 deluxe



## Shelledfade (Jul 22, 2008)

:4-dontknoI recently just got a p8p67 deluxe board.

I am getting Q-Code AE on the motherboards LED, in the manual it just says "legacy boot event". No idea what that means. The problem I am having is, when I boot the computer on and get the screen that says "insert boot media disc/cd and press any button to continue".

Because the hard drive is brand new, well I insert my windows 7 64bit disc into the optical drive, press "enter" on the keyboard, the message disappears and... nothing happens. The screen is blank and it just sits there.

I look on the board, no led on any hardware is red which is good, but the Q-Code is stuck on AE, which means "legacy boot event". 

I do not know what to do. this is a brand new board, brand new hard drive. I tried using the cmos clear switch on the board, which worked because I had to re-enter bios settings, (which I left on default) but that didn't do anything... sooooo yeah.... *** ? :4-dontkno What am I supposed to do?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Check the boot order in the BIOS to make sure correct.


----------



## Shelledfade (Jul 22, 2008)

makinu1der2 said:


> Check the boot order in the BIOS to make sure correct.


I've already tried making the optical drive boot first. When I do that, the same thing happens only I get no "insert boot media" message, just a little symbol on the top left corner of monitor "-" blinks a couple times and when that goes away, the screen just remains blank.

I can hear the optical drive spinning, and I know it works because I was just using it in another computer.

Anything else I could try?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What are the rest of the PC specs?
Brand & Model of CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## Shelledfade (Jul 22, 2008)

i7-2600k cpu
CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 corsair vengeance ram, 2 4g sticks 8g ddr3 1600
Sapphire radeon HD 5970 OC edition
Quattro 850w antec power supply
Western Digital Caviar Black WD6402AAEX SATA 6.0gb/s (7200rpm, 640g)
mobo - asus p8p67 deluxe
optical drive, asus brand, Newegg.com - ASUS Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners


----------

